
Why Mars May Not Perpetuate Human Race - kiransajeev
https://medium.com/@kiransajeev/why-mars-may-not-perpetuate-human-race-a7b404f89036
======
mikestew
Because of some crackpot moon cycle theory? How about we back up a bit and
start with the assumption of the title that Mars will “perpetuate human race”
to begin with, what with the long, dangerous travel and an environment less
hospitable than any we know here on Earth. Then maybe we can worry about
something something menstrual cycles and moons.

 _”Given this small orbit time and the fact that life we know does not exist
currently in Mars, this could well indicate the conditions will not be
conducive for human life on Mars.”_

Okay, that’s it, I’m flagging this shit, if only because it’s taking up space
on the page that could used for a more useful bit of news.

